

Blocks for iPhoneOS 3.0 and Mac OS X 10.5 - jcsalterego
http://www.plausiblelabs.com/blog/?p=8

======
ankhmoop
This is great -- I hate having compiler/runtime advances in Mac OS X always
tied to the latest platform release. It can take years before your customer
base upgrades, leaving you unable to leverage what I'd consider basic language
features -- like fast enumeration, or now, closures.

------
geuis
His javascript example is wrong. Overwrites the button argument being passed
in with an internal declaration

~~~
landonf
Thanks, fixed. I wrote it inline and decided to modify the signature, but
forgot to drop the variable.

